# Is it frowned upon to take lessons from two different trainers (different barns)?



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

...does it matter really? Personally I think it's great to have diverse learning experiences from different people. If a trainer thinks a learner needs programming a certain way and gets funny about it, time to get a more open-minded trainer. There's so many different approaches you can learn from, and you've got to figure out what works best for you - and have no obligation to continue at any one particular place if someone doesn't sit right with you in how they teach or treat animals. The more people you get to learn with, the more likely you are to get good advice and useful skills. So in your position - go look at what the other barn has to offer as well - and it's your business, no need to tell your first trainer. Ride as many different horses as you can. And while you're at it, maybe see if there's other horse activities you can dip your toes in elsewhere - like nice scenic trail rides when you're ready. Have fun.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Nope, I think it's a good opportunity to do that. I've done it once & then it proved to me who the 'better' trainer was & I ended up just sticking with the one, but they didn't know about each other. Why should they? It's your business! Go ahead, & don't feel bad about it!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I would not have a problem with it if I was a instructor and could not reliably schedule you a second lesson providing,.... providing the other location taught correct principle and had safe animals for you to gain experience and astride time while learning.
I find sometimes riding with 2 different instructors the emphasis of one may be a bit different than the other, but combined I did well getting "my stuff together" faster under learned eyes.

You never know, the barn across the street may "find" reliable day and time for that second lesson or you may find you enjoy, learn and progress better at a different facility...
You won't know till you try.
🐴...


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

It is encouraged by coaches I know. 

Even if it wasn't, remind yourself that hiring a trainer or coach is merely a business arrangement. You're a customer paying for a service. Get what you want.


----------



## mbmfz5 (5 mo ago)

Eileen69 said:


> I'm a new adult rider (53 yo F). I am a beginner riding English, only walk and trot so far. I currently ride at a barn literally across the street from my house. I am considering looking into lessons at another nearby barn for a couple of reasons. I would like to ride twice a week, which my current trainer agreed to but very often one of my lessons during the week will be canceled for various reasons (trainer has personal appointments/commitments, horses riled up/haven't been ridden or not healthy, thunderstorms (concerned horse will spook), I have an appt, etc.. I'm wondering if the other barn and I can find a different day time of the week that can be more consistently maintained. Is it considered a no-no to be working with two different trainers? Will that just leave me confused? Does that irritate trainers if their student is working with someone else?


I think it would be a great thing to work with a couple different trainers. Since you are a new adult rider, you will begin to see how different every trainer's training methods are and learn to develop what works best for you and your horse. I think you should go for it, life is too short to worry about hurting other peoples feelings when you are doing what is right for you.


----------



## mbmfz5 (5 mo ago)

boots said:


> It is encouraged by coaches I know.
> 
> Even if it wasn't, remind yourself that hiring a trainer or coach is merely a business arrangement. You're a customer paying for a service. Get what you want.


Agree with this 100%. In that business arrangement you should be getting what you want out of it. If you aren't getting what you want, it's time to move on to another trainer.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

It shouldn't be but depending on the trainer, it might be. Just be ready to take 2 lessons at a different barn if the 1st trainer gets upset. When I was first starting out I took lessons with a lovely gal who taught me a lot, but I got to a point where I was kind stagnant and wanted to look at taking a lesson a week at another barn to see if I could start to progress a little more. Turns out her boyfriend was working at one of the places I called for information and he, unknown to the barn owner/trainer, was listening to their anwering machine messages and heard mine. He went back and told her I had called this barn and she kicked me out and told me if I was looking I could hit the road. It turned out to be a blessing indisguise, the 2nd barn was a great fit and I ended up riding, training, buying a horse and eventually apprenticing and working there for many years. So even if you end up leaving the first barn, it can be a really good thing.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Some coaches do get irritated at this, so be aware that could happen. I think it's really good for the rider. And honestly, a good coach/trainer should not feel threatened by this. If they do, then perhaps it's time to explore other options anyway.


----------



## Luna’s rider (Jan 23, 2021)

I work with three different trainers. I started with one, once a week, to work on confidence, then we became friends and now we just like to trail ride together with the occasional lesson in between. She was great for my confidence but I needed more technique. So I started to go twice a week, once with her and once with a dressage trainer who wouldn’t be caught on a trail and focuses on positions, figures etc in the arena. The third is a horsemanship trainer and she is about two hours away, in the mountain where we have a holiday home and come quite often. With this third one I do “packages” maybe working intensely for a week of holidays and a couple of Saturdays every three months. Next week I will do 10 hours with her while my other trainers back home are anyway on vacation. I think you should do whatever allows you more time in the saddle. You’ll see a huge difference if you increase your rides from 1x to 2x a week.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

If a trainer/coach DID get all hurt by me getting additional input, I'd be gone in a cheerful second.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

There are a few people in the new barn that I board at that take lessons from two different instructors. It's not a problem from the instructors point of view. The only problem that I see is that a couple of them are new riders and they get a little confused with two different instruction styles. I think this happens because the new riders are still stuck in thinking that there is only one way to do something correctly. 

If you can handle two different styles of instruction and incorporate what is working for you then go for it.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

It also very much depends on if you can handle it. Some adult beginners need consistency. After you’ve been riding for a while it stops being a problem (for the rider) but in the beginning you might have anxiety which is easier to settle if you keep a routine or you might get confused with different teaching styles. And some adult beginners also need to get to know the horses they ride. But you will not know this unless you try.


----------



## elzilrac (Nov 12, 2017)

I've liked getting different perspectives from different trainers. Sometimes hearing the same concept explained in a different way makes it more clear.

Once you move past getting the basics down, there's always learning a new discipline from an expert if your current trainer specializes in something else.

I would caution you however to not quote one trainer's advice to the other. What's the saying- ask two horse people and you'll get three opinions. You WILL find things that they disagree on, and it helps to keep everyone happy to not pit two "experts" against each other. Just make sure you can keep who expects what straight in your head!


----------



## Eileen69 (8 mo ago)

Thank you for all the responses. I need to get off my rear and make the call. I think a big piece of my hesitation is that my current trainer is my very close neighbor--I mean directly across the street from me so we see each other often regardless of lessons so it just adds a slightly different dimension to the relationship.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Here's something that might help, @Eileen69!  It was quite a popular thing in Australia in the 70s...









I'm not sure if you have them in the US...


----------



## Eileen69 (8 mo ago)

SueC said:


> Here's something that might help, @Eileen69!  It was quite a popular thing in Australia in the 70s...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have seen one of those. I think my dad had one when I was a kid.


----------

